# Levo/Kenevo battery extender



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Has anybody seen, or heard of these?
https://levo-range-extender.com
Does anyone know if someone in the US is doing this?
Would like to get one but would like it to be from here.
Thanks!


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

great idea, I'm interested depending on cost


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

Better check with Specialized I would bet it will void the warranty 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

I looked into it.

1- it's really expensive and pretty close to the price of an extra battery (with shipping from Belgium to the US). 2- the tech is plug and play and does not require any permanent mod of the bike, as far as I can see, it should not void the warranty.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

It’ll be cool when these pop up for sale in USA for various eBikes. Some 200-400 watt hour add on batteries will put bigger rides into reach. I’ve done a few rides with a 500 spare battery in a hydration pack! Overkill!? I’m willing to try overkill.


----------



## skyno (Jan 9, 2012)

I want the option to extend my range on my '19 Levo w/ 700 battery - been doing some epic all-day rides and can't get enough - I just did a ton of reading all over the interwebz and it seems like there are several options and considerations including several different range extender on the water bottle cage, or just get another battery, either another 700 or a 500 

It seems like I can pick up an almost new 500 for a good price, but it sounds like they are almost as big and heavy as the 700, so maybe it's just worth it to pony up and get another 700? 

The range extenders are very appealing for obvious reasons, but I run a DVO Topaz piggyback shock so I'm concerned about clearance and also concerned about putting aftermarket parts on my bike in terms of safety and warranty.

Any thoughts from those who have researched or pulled the trigger on these different options? Thanks!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

It really depends on how much more range you want to achieve, doubling down or less?

Obviously to double you would need another 700wh but do you think that for every situation you would need to carry it with you in a pack and pack out the dead one or sometimes you could just do a hot swap at a pre-determined spot? You could even leave the dead one on the charger and when you get back to it go out for round 3 ad infinitum. 

Really a personal call but if you are happy with how your bike handles with the 700wh and it is setup for that suspension wise swapping to a lighter battery or adding the weight of another should be considered also.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

skyno said:


> I want the option to extend my range on my '19 Levo w/ 700 battery - been doing some epic all-day rides and can't get enough - I just did a ton of reading all over the interwebz and it seems like there are several options and considerations including several different range extender on the water bottle cage, or just get another battery, either another 700 or a 500
> 
> It seems like I can pick up an almost new 500 for a good price, but it sounds like they are almost as big and heavy as the 700, so maybe it's just worth it to pony up and get another 700?
> 
> ...


Personally, I would just buy another battery and whichever one you can get cheaper. I don't think I'd like to deal with an aftermarket battery system, but that's me. Out of curiosity, what kind of range are you getting out of 700wa battery. For reference, my 504wa battery using ECO mostly gets me just over 3hrs of offroad riding. At that point, I'm pretty tired out.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Myself personally have never burned up 756w. My Focus with the added battery. I’m cooked by then, and mainly thirsty🍺


----------



## skyno (Jan 9, 2012)

My buddies & I are doing 40+ mile rides w/ 7K+ footies staying mostly in eco & trail; I have been able to eek out a 49&change mile ride on a 700 battery - we are planning on doing some really huge ones this summer though - the limitation is now saddle sores!

Sounds like spare battery may be the way to go - so now the decision is save some coin and get a 500 or pony up for a 700 - if the 500 was significantly smaller / lighter it would be an easy call for me, but they seem like they are pretty much about the same, right?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Where do you ride?


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

skyno said:


> ... if the 500 was significantly smaller / lighter it would be an easy call for me, but they seem like they are pretty much about the same, right?


The 2019 500Wh battery weighs 6 lb 14 oz, the 700 Wh 8 lb 6 oz, a 1.5 lb difference.

Both are the same size, long and unwieldy for a backpack.


----------



## skyno (Jan 9, 2012)

Gutch said:


> Where do you ride?


Mostly Santa Cruz and San Francisco Bay Area but have taken trips to UT, NV, OR


----------



## skyno (Jan 9, 2012)

levity said:


> The 2019 500Wh battery weighs 6 lb 14 oz, the 700 Wh 8 lb 6 oz, a 1.5 lb difference.
> 
> Both are the same size, long and unwieldy for a backpack.


Good info thanks


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

skyno said:


> My buddies & I are doing 40+ mile rides w/ 7K+ footies staying mostly in eco & trail; I have been able to eek out a 49&change mile ride on a 700 battery - we are planning on doing some really huge ones this summer though - the limitation is now saddle sores!
> 
> Sounds like spare battery may be the way to go - so now the decision is save some coin and get a 500 or pony up for a 700 - if the 500 was significantly smaller / lighter it would be an easy call for me, but they seem like they are pretty much about the same, right?


You guys are doing some serious rides! Awesome! Like you said, for me after 3plus hours in the saddle, I'm just about done. But a 2nd battery definitely makes sense, especially on road trips where you maybe doing more than one ride a day.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

mtbbiker said:


> You guys are doing some serious rides! Awesome! Like you said, for me after 3plus hours in the saddle, I'm just about done. But a 2nd battery definitely makes sense, especially on road trips where you maybe doing more than one ride a day.


Yes, these two are crazy. And the season is just beginning.

Now that I have a Levo, I can hang with them. But I want a 700wh battery and a 500wh for variety and weekday option.

I have a couple guys who have are incredibly fit and are riding with two 700wh batteries to explore our local big park, Henry Coe State Park. They bang out 14,000-15,000 foot rides and open up new opportunities for biking.


----------



## skyno (Jan 9, 2012)

fc said:


> Yes, these two are crazy. And the season is just beginning.
> 
> Now that I have a Levo, I can hang with them. But I want a 700wh battery and a 500wh for variety and weekday option.
> 
> I have a couple guys who have are incredibly fit and are riding with two 700wh batteries to explore our local big park, Henry Coe State Park. They bang out 14,000-15,000 foot rides and open up new opportunities for biking.


So if I'm hearing you right FC you like the option of having the 500 to save the 1.5 lbs. and, all things being equal, between 500 & 700 or 2 700s you would take the 500 & 700 option?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

skyno said:


> So if I'm hearing you right FC you like the option of having the 500 to save the 1.5 lbs. and, all things being equal, between 500 & 700 or 2 700s you would take the 500 & 700 option?


I think so but I'm not sure. 1.5 lbs is not quite there. 2.5 lbs would be cool. And... if they put the weight down closer to the bottom bracket to balance out the front/rear better.

I've asked for a 500 battery so we'll see then. I really have to check it out to see if it's noticeable.

I've asked for a 350 wh battery as well. Asking a lot, i know.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

The Levo battery will just barely fit inside my Camelbak Hawg. It puts some extra strain on the elbows but better than the strain of pedaling a 52 lb ebike uphill. I've had to get cortisone shots in one elbow since I started doing that but I am also a mechanic and ride dirt bikes.


----------

